# Nremt results?



## Steviet000 (Jan 6, 2015)

I just took my EMT-B test and was wondering if they will tell you how many you missed? I finished the test around 12:45 pm today and got the results by 3 but nothing about the actual score.


----------



## Apple Bill (Jan 6, 2015)

Not as far as I know.


----------



## JWalters (Jan 6, 2015)

Not unless you fail, is my understanding.

Folks on here have posted about getting a break-down by objective (med, trauma, operations) etc. when they failed. I think that is the only time you would see anything like that.


----------



## Steviet000 (Jan 6, 2015)

Oh ok,  thank you. I feel like I just barely passed and was just curious.


----------



## gotbeerz001 (Jan 6, 2015)

Cs get degrees.


----------



## happylittleblue (Jan 10, 2015)

No. I think this is to prevent questions and answers from being leaked?


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jan 10, 2015)

There's no real "number of questions" you need to pass. So, knowing you got 2 wrong or 10 wrong doesn't really make any difference. If you can answer enough to be considered baseline competent, you'll pass. If not, you'll fail and be notified of the deficient areas, so you can study more in those areas.


----------



## Steviet000 (Jan 10, 2015)

Yeah that makes since


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jan 10, 2015)

But you took that test on Tuesday, so you already know… Did you pass or fail?


----------



## gotbeerz001 (Jan 10, 2015)

Steviet000 said:


> Oh ok,  thank you. I feel like I just barely passed and was just curious.


@DEmedic


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jan 10, 2015)

Haha. I guess I glossed right over that. Congrats OP.


----------



## Steviet000 (Jan 11, 2015)

Lol thanks. I took it and finished it Tuesday at 12:45pm and had the results at around 3pm same day


----------

